# Hunting Butts Train Graveyard, Cheltenham July 2018



## mookster (Jul 7, 2018)

...yes, that really is it's name - named after the farm that sits almost on top of the tunnel.

This is the very end of a removed section of railway that ran through Cheltenham. It emerges from the tunnel and then becomes the heritage railway at Cheltenham Racecourse, and between the removed line and the station sits an abandoned tunnel and a whole load of rusting rolling stock.

I've done many many car graveyards, truck and bus graveyards and the odd plane graveyard but I had never done a train graveyard until today. This was also the first outing for my new Canon 80D so I was kind of having to learn to take photos all over again as it was way different to my ancient 550D.

A cool relaxed explore in total scorchio conditions, I don't remember ever exploring something here in the UK on a hotter day.













































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## smiler (Jul 7, 2018)

It didn't take take you long to get used to it Mook, proper job, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 7, 2018)

Enjoyed that one Mookster,especially the GWR crane.I used to have a few of the coal trucks(last picture ) on my model railway back in the 1950s Airfix had them as a model to make


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 8, 2018)

Blimey Mookie theres rare some stuff stabled there !! Love the old 6 wheel milk tank and the Mermaid ballast tippers in pic 6.
Canon 80D - Have you come into the MONEY ?!!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 8, 2018)

Great set Mook. Picture no.4 is really bossing it...


----------



## mookster (Jul 8, 2018)

fluffy5518 said:


> Blimey Mookie theres rare some stuff stabled there !! Love the old 6 wheel milk tank and the Mermaid ballast tippers in pic 6.
> Canon 80D - Have you come into the MONEY ?!!



I was badly overdue a new camera - my 550D was on the way out, I'd had it seven years!



HughieD said:


> Great set Mook. Picture no.4 is really bossing it...



#4 is the 'money shot' there, so to speak...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice Mook, thats one I would love a gander at.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks like you've got the hang of using that new camera. All of these vehicles are of ex-departmental for the use of working on the track. Ballast wagons, a crane, a mineral wagon, oil tanks. As fluffy mentioned some rare wagons. One with a build date of 1962.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 9, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> As fluffy mentioned some rare wagons. One with a build date of 1962.



The build date in this case refers to the Gloucester bogie and not the complete bolster wagon. In an effort to allow departmental bogie wagons to run at faster operational speeds - thus cutting down transit times between jobs, especially for the wagons designated to carry replacement rail lengths, many had the old '40's and 50's bogie sets replaced. Departmental stock was always well used revenue earning stock, but the advent of much higher track speeds meant, for operational reasons, maintenance stock had to be able to operate at faster speeds and so reduce transit times. The Immingham Circuit Waste Oil Wagon is an old 'friend'; sampled the contents, and that of its twin, many times. There was some interesting Departmental coaching stock around in the '60's, but this was soon scrapped as more modern replacements became available.


----------

